# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  إبغي حرمة تسسوي ورق عنب ططر يعني طرطريشن توصل الشارجه و عجمان

## عيمية_مزيونة

هلاا شحالكن قطعتكن مره وحده صح ههههه أوني عاد كأنكم عرفتوني ههههه 

المهم ماعلينااا فددديتك أبغي رقم. وحده تسسسسويلي ورق عنب طططططططططططر يعني عمري ماذقته بحياتي ههههه تكون لذيذه حااااااامض و ليئيين. أكيد سأل لعابكن ههههههه اللي تعرف تخبرني بليئييز حبوباتي أهم شيء أنهاا توصل ممكن رقمهاا و لا كودهاا أحيد كانت ام حمدان بالمنتدي تسسوي محاشئ وينهاا غطت مره وحده المهم هلب ممممممي بليز

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## عيمية_مزيونة

????فَر ???ھَ ?????مً ????بّ ???ھ

----------


## Diana Sy

> هلاا شحالكن قطعتكن مره وحده صح ههههه أوني عاد كأنكم عرفتوني ههههه 
> 
> المهم ماعلينااا فددديتك أبغي رقم. وحده تسسسسويلي ورق عنب طططططططططططر يعني عمري ماذقته بحياتي ههههه تكون لذيذه حااااااامض و ليئيين. أكيد سأل لعابكن ههههههه اللي تعرف تخبرني بليئييز حبوباتي أهم شيء أنهاا توصل ممكن رقمهاا و لا كودهاا أحيد كانت ام حمدان بالمنتدي تسسوي محاشئ وينهاا غطت مره وحده المهم هلب ممممممي بليز


هلا حبيبتي عندج أم هاني بالشارجة تعمل محاشي وكبب ولا أروععععععع

----------


## شمالية وافتخر

للرفع

----------


## أنيقة الذوق

انتي من وين الغاليه ..؟؟

----------


## ملكان

موفقه...

----------


## عيمية_مزيونة

للرفع طرشوا لي أرقام و لا بنكوداتهم

----------


## WATMOR

http://im19.gulfup.com/CADG1.gif[/IMG]

----------


## قطيووه

اببببب

----------


## Eleena

حبيبتي بس زوجي يرجع من إجازته انشاء الله من الأردن رح يجيبلي معه ورق عنب من عند أمي رح تلقطه من الكرم يعني طازج وحاااامض بعملك ورق عنب بعمرك ما ذقتي مع مثله وكميه كبيره مع ريش وصحن تبوله وسلطه خيار مع لبن يميييي بس انتي بتيجي توخذيه من عندي من دبي لانه ما عندنا سياره كيف هاي أحلى هدية صح؟!!!

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

> حبيبتي بس زوجي يرجع من إجازته انشاء الله من الأردن رح يجيبلي معه ورق عنب من عند أمي رح تلقطه من الكرم يعني طازج وحاااامض بعملك ورق عنب بعمرك ما ذقتي مع مثله وكميه كبيره مع ريش وصحن تبوله وسلطه خيار مع لبن يميييي بس انتي بتيجي توخذيه من عندي من دبي لانه ما عندنا سياره كيف هاي أحلى هدية صح؟!!!


برد عليج بدل صاحبة الموضوع

تسلمى بالغلا كلج ذوووق ومشكوره على الكرم 

والاخت قصدهاا تبي تاجره تبيع ورق عنب

وجزاك الله خير وكثر من امثالج :12:

----------


## Eleena

> برد عليج بدل صاحبة الموضوع
> 
> تسلمى بالغلا كلج ذوووق ومشكوره على الكرم 
> 
> والاخت قصدهاا تبي تاجره تبيع ورق عنب
> 
> وجزاك الله خير وكثر من امثالج


اختي انا اعرف انها تبي تاجرة بس انا بيتوفر عندي ورق العنب وما بخسر شي لو اعملتلها مني يكفي أني لما ادخل المنتدى احس بالونيس وأنسى الغربة وانتي اذا بدك بعملك واذا بنفسك اي شي انا جاهزه حبيبتي

----------


## ليمونة دمشقية

السلام عليكم أنا أعرف حرمة سورية بتساوي مقبلات وورق عنب ومعجنات روعة وعندها توصيل كل يوم في رمضان ويلي حابة رقمها عالخاص

----------


## الاميرة11

هلا اختي 
انا اعرف مواطنة ورق عنبها طررررر
اذا بغيتي طرشيلي عالخاص فديتج ماقدر احطه هني عن يعتبرونه دعايا

----------


## munamoor

> حبيبتي بس زوجي يرجع من إجازته انشاء الله من الأردن رح يجيبلي معه ورق عنب من عند أمي رح تلقطه من الكرم يعني طازج وحاااامض بعملك ورق عنب بعمرك ما ذقتي مع مثله وكميه كبيره مع ريش وصحن تبوله وسلطه خيار مع لبن يميييي بس انتي بتيجي توخذيه من عندي من دبي لانه ما عندنا سياره كيف هاي أحلى هدية صح؟!!!


حي الله بنات النشامى ،،،تسلمي يا ذوق ،،،
كلك ذوق يا الغالية 
تسلمين

----------


## munamoor

*
بنات لا هنتن أنا ابغى بس أنا في بوظبي 
حبيبااااااتي ❤*

----------


## to0ota89

انا اعرف وحده من بوظبي شغلها نظيف ومرتب ولذييييذ ماشاءالله..

وتوصل لأغلب الامارات .. 


اسمها De$eRt Ro$e


جربيها وماراح تندمي ان شاءالله..

----------


## to0ota89

> *
> بنات لا هنتن أنا ابغى بس أنا في بوظبي 
> حبيبااااااتي ❤*




De$eRt Ro$e من بوظبي شغلها روعه

جربيها .. وبتاكلين صوابعج..^^

----------


## قـلـبي حـنون

انا مجربه مالها لذيذ وتوصل كل مكان
2ACE27CF

http://instagram.com/0amona0

----------


## مندوبه ام بني

رمضااااااااااااااااان كريم

----------


## رشة عطر11

احلا ورق عنب ذقته بحيااااتي ,, من عند التاجره اللي عندنا فالمنتدى سيدة الورود ) ام حمدان .. صدق حامض ولذيييذ ماشاءالله عليها 
.. انا كنت ادور رقمها ,, لقيتها حاطتنه تحت اسمها ,, راسلتها وعطتني البن كود وضفتها عندي من كمن يوم  :16:

----------


## ماحد شراتي

> *
> بنات لا هنتن أنا ابغى بس أنا في بوظبي 
> حبيبااااااتي ❤*


بينكوووو
بطرشلج عالخاص

----------


## vip_mall

ام سلطان من عيمان أحلى من مالها ماشي

----------


## عيمية_مزيونة

فددددددديتكن وربي اللي تعرف وحده تسؤوووي محاشي طططرطريشن أطرشلي كودهاا ماعليهاا أماره

----------


## مالكة الاحزان

انا بعد ابغي يم يم كل والا الورق عنب ممكن أطرشولي ارقمهن ع الخاص رقم ام سلطان والمواطنه بعد والسوريه وأم هاني

----------


## أم بشر

:1: 
كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## آمـــــــــنه

محآشي ام عبدالرحمن http://store2.up-00.com/Apr13/sAw48294.jpg 
للطلب عبر الانستقرام @Coocker_a و عبر الفيس بوك https://www.facebook.com/amna.cooker.1 
اطلبي قبل بيوم

----------


## نبضة

هلا خذي ورق عنب من مطعم اسمه محاشي

----------


## فراشه_وردية

أنا بعد ابااا بعيمان. طرشوولي بن كودهم بلييز

----------


## habeba2010

انا حبيبتي بعمل جميع الاكلات المصرية وكعك العيد والبيتي فور والغريبة ومحاشي ورق عنب كوسا باذنجان فلفل وجميع انواع البشاميل للاتصال 0558239581وصفحتي على الفيس بوك لكن الصفحة لسه جديدة ممكن تتواصلي معي من على الواتس اب وابهتلك الصورom saif ahmed

----------


## habeba2010

حبيبتي انا بسوي كل الاكلات المصرية ورق العنب ولا اطيب وكعك العيد والبيتي فور والغريبة والكشري وبشاميل وعلى استعداد لتجهيز الحفلات والاعراس 



> أنا بعد ابااا بعيمان. طرشوولي بن كودهم بلييز

----------


## الريم للضيافة

موفقين حبايبي .. جربوني ما رح تغيروني

----------


## ام اليافعي

موفقه انا اعرف من ابوظبي

----------


## Diana Sy

كنت أتعامل مع حرمة مسكينة مرضت الله يشفيها وحاليا أتعامل مع مطبخ ديلارا بتسوي ورق عنب بطرق مختلفة وحسب الطلب بلحم وبدون لحم بصراحة أكلها وايد يعيبني نظافة وأسعارها معقولة والكبة المقلية والصينية بعد رووووووووعة

----------


## (( بسمه ))

ادمااان

----------


## فريهان حلا

السلام عليكم اختي انا اعرف وحده تسوي معجنات وورق عنب رهيبه

----------


## الروشه

اختي بعتلك علي الخاص

----------


## مـيره

بلييييييز بنات انا بعد ابا حد يوصل بوظبي

----------


## طيف الغربة

اب اب اب

----------


## munamoor

اختي عندج الاخت ام يوسف و عندج بعد وحدة مواطنة تسويه صدق 
طررر بطرش لج عل الخاص ارقام هن

----------

